# Drocourt Brass Carriage Alarm Clock



## Mr Man (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi

I am a new boy, looking for a little advice if that is possible. I am looking at a Drocourt clock, marked DC and number 7017. The condition is described as not running but original balance appears to be ok. Requires cleaning and case needs re-gilding. Dial has small diagonal crack to top right hand corner but this can not be seen unless closely inspected. Retailers name (T. Martin?) rubbed away in parts.

The price guide is Â£300-Â£500, does this seem reasonable? How much would it cost to regild the case cost and clean/service the clock? What would a clock like this be worth in good working order? Is this something I should go for, or look for something else with less work? (I really am a mechanical watch fan but am contemplating coming out into carriage clocks ;-). Thanks for any help and advice you can give.


----------

